
Show HN: Site we made for committing part of your refund to Climate Change orgs - schimmy_changa
https://climaterefund.org/
======
schimmy_changa
not sure if this is kosher for Show HN, but we're proud of it - it's my first
standalone site for a political cause.

Super easy to make with firebase as the backend store. Also thank god for
HTML5 email validation, we've come a long way...

